# Meeting Pete Johnson



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

I got the opportunity to spend a few hours talking and smoking with Pete on Friday. It was a great learning experience as Pete certainly has a great passion for blending and cigars in general.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Lucky you!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Thats sweet!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

looks like you over-dressed

:lol:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

That should have been a nice experience!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Good stuff


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> looks like you over-dressed
> 
> :lol:


Yeah, I was "working" that day. By the way, this is why we need to get all the central Ohio members together so we can all share in stuff like this.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow! That is fantastic!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

definately someone I would love to meet, that was awesome you got to


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Very cool, Pete's on the list of people I'd like to meet.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Had to be a great time indeed!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

pete is cool


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice. I hear he is a great down to earth guy.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is pretty cool!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

schweet!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

You lucky bastage!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

How cool would that be to have a cigar with that CAT?Pete is the cigar man 4-sure


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Tats great


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

That is very cool


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Very Cool


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

lucky you


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Way cool Chris! What was the most interesting thing you learned from him, or most unexpected thing? Just curious 

CD


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

great times there chris !! yes whats up with our fellow ohio members..its not easy getting them to herf down !!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Sweet deal--One of the top guys on the list of blenders for sure. Will make a point to see him if he is ever in the area.

Very Nice--Thanks!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

so that's what the rich look like, interesting


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

great pic


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Thats awesome!


----------



## Tatuaje (Feb 13, 2008)

marquelcg said:


> so that's what the rich look like, interesting


Dude, Now that's funny. The guy on the left in the pic is Pete by the way. :lol:

Had a blast hanging with Chris on Friday. He actually had some great questions and made me laugh a few times during the chat room event.

Thanks again for hanging Chris.


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

Tatuaje said:


> Dude, Now that's funny. The guy on the left in the pic is Pete by the way. :lol:
> 
> Had a blast hanging with Chris on Friday. He actually had some great questions and made me laugh a few times during the chat room event.
> 
> Thanks again for hanging Chris.


Thanks again, Pete. I can't get enough of those La Ricky 5's.


----------

